# [Gnome/Multimedia] Multimedia en Gnome (cerrado)

## Yoshi Assim

Hola a todos!:

He estado ausente (por motivos personales) durante dos años de los foros, del mundo Linux y de la informática en general... Os digo esto porque para que os hagaís la idea de que estoy bastante oxidado...   :Sad: 

Recientemente he comprado un portatil (de segunda mano) HP Compaq nc6000: Pentium-M 1,6GHz, 512MB RAM, 60GB de disco, CD-RW/DVD, Módem 56K, Wireless (Atheros AR5212 802.11a/b/g), Ati Mobility Radeon 9700 (M10 NP) (RV350) con 32MB y Ehernet 10/100/1000 Brodacom BCM5705MA2...

He instalado Gentoo (tenía muchas ganas de hacerlo) esta semana pasada siguiendo las correspondientes guías... He compilado un núcleo personalizado (gentoo-sources que funciona OK y reconoce todo el "hard" instalado)... Tendo instalado y configurado ALSA, "localizado" el sitema al castellano, uso UTF-8... instalé Gnome sin problemas (siguiendo la guía correspondiente)..., tengo instalado y configurado el paquete ati-drivers con aceleración 3d opengl... Hasta aquí ningún problema!!!   :Very Happy: 

Pero... no puedo reproducir DivX con totem (instalé manualmente xine-libs y GStreamer como se indica en su página web...)

No puedo grabar CDs ni DVDs

No me funcionan los sonidos de sistema todo y que tengo esound instalado y funcionando

Estas son la temas que quisiera solucionar en un plazo breve...

He estado buscando (durante varios días) por los foros algún HOW-TO, enlace o post con información válida para conseguirlo... per no la he encontrado...   :Sad:      también he buscado por internet... y nada de nada...   :Sad:   :Sad: 

... En fin... sólo me queda pedir ayudaaa...

¡¡¡¡ Heeelp !!!! 

(lo sé, lo sé... es responsabilidad mía... pero no doy con la solución...)

Porfa!!! una ayudita!!!   :Smile: 

Estas son las USE que definí para "emerge" Gnome 2.16:

```

nptl nptlonly -ipv6 -fortran unicode svg hal dbus -kde -qt3 -qt4 -arts -eds -esd gnome gstreamer gtk firefox

```

¡¡¡ No me queda más que agradeceros a todos la atención y el tiempo dedicado !!!Last edited by Yoshi Assim on Wed Aug 22, 2007 6:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pep

Instala mplayer o xine, creo que es la mejor solución. Ejemplo de USE a utilizar con MPlayer:

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070622-r1  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib alsa cdparanoia dts dv dvd dvdnav gif gtk iconv jpeg mad mmx mmxext mp2 mp3 opengl png quicktime samba sdl sse theora truetype unicode vidix vorbis win32codecs xv xvid (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dvb -enca -encode -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -ipv6 -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -musepack -nas -openal -oss -pnm -radio -rar -real -rtc -speex -srt -sse2 -ssse3 -svga -tga -tivo -v4l -v4l2 -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 7,662 kB 

```

----------

## achaw

Fijate tambien que tenes la use esd desactivada. Y en cuanto a la grabacion de CD/DVD pueden ser varias razones, desde permisos hasta hard defectusoso, deberias indicarnos mas datos a ver si podemos rastrear la raiz del problema.

Saludos

----------

## Cereza

La verdad es que no entiendo mucho de Gnome y no te sabría ayudar con el sonido (¿has mirado de no tenerlo bajado?) :P

En cuanto a grabar cd y dvd, k3b es un excelente programa, si no eres de esos puristas a los que les da yuyu usar programas KDE en Gnome y viceversa.

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Fijate tambien que tenes la use esd desactivada. Y en cuanto a la grabacion de CD/DVD pueden ser varias razones, desde permisos hasta hard defectusoso, deberias indicarnos mas datos a ver si podemos rastrear la raiz del problema.
> 
> Saludos

 

Primero quiero daros las gracias otra vez...

Antes me equivoqué al indicar las use que tengo definidas en /etc/make.conf. Estaba en el "curro" y no tenia el ordenador delante

Aquí tenéis mi /etc/make.conf:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

# Cambiado durante la instalación

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

# Cambiado después de la instalación. Actualizacion de CHOST: inicialmente era "i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# Para optimizar las compilaciones de paquetes

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

# Estos "mirrors" los he añadido manualmente

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ "

# Aquí sincronizamos

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

# Opciones activadas/desactivadas 

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -ipv6 -fortran -arts -kde X alsa midi gtk gnome hal howl avahi nptl nptlonly nls  unicode cjk exif gif jpeg tiff png mmx sse sse2"

# Añadido duranet la instalación

FEATURES="parallel-fetch ccache"

# De moment no activaré esto

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

# Comenzando la "localitacion". Necesario para OpenOffice

LINGUAS="es"

```

Este es mi /etc/portage/package.use:

```

gnome-base/gnome mono

dev-dotnet/libgdiplus exif gif jpeg tiff

app-misc/tomboy eds galago

media-libs/win32codecs quicktime real

media-libs/libsndfile flac sqlite

media-sound/lame mp3rtp

media-libs/libsamplerate fftw sndfile

sci-libs/fftw sse sse2 

media-sound/audacity flac ladspa libsamplerate mp3 sse vorbis

media-video/ffmpeg a52 aac amr dts encode ieee1394 imlib network ogg -oss sdl theora threads truetype v4l vorbis x264 xvid 

media-libs/libsdl aalib -arts dga directfb esd fbcon ggi libcaca nas noaudio noflagstrip nojoystick novideo opengl -oss svga xinerama xv

dev-libs/DirectFB fbcon -fusion mpeg png sse -sysfs truetype v4l v4l2

media-libs/aalib slang

media-libs/libcaca imlib opengl slang

media-libs/imlib2 bzip2 mp3

media-libs/x264-svn threads

media-libs/libtheora encode

media-libs/libggi aalib directfb fbcon svga

media-libs/xine-lib a52 aac aalib -arts directfb dts dvd dxr3 esd fbcon flac imagemagick -ipv6 libcaca mad mmap mng modplug musepack opengl -oss pulseaudio samba sdl speex theora truetype v4l vcd vidix vorbis wavpack win32codecs xcb xinerama xv xvmc

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant dbus gnutls gsm madwifi -qt3 -qt4" 

sys-apps/iproute2 berkdb atm 

gnome-extra/nm-applet libnotify

```

Y este es mi /etc/portage/package.keywords:

```

x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86

x11-apps/ati-drivers-extra ~x86

media-gfx/f-spot ~x86

net-misc/dhcdbd ~x86

dev-libs/libnl ~x86

gnome-extra/nm-applet ~x86

net-misc/networkmanager ~x86

```

Os agradecería que si vierais algo "sospechoso" lo comentaraís... Quiza me falte alguna "USE" por activar   :Sad: 

¡¡¡ Gracias de nuevo y hasta pronto !!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## achaw

esd es el soporte para Esound por eso te lo remarcaba. Te recomiendo hacer un: 

```
emerge -pv gnome
```

 Y sacar de ahi las uses que mas te sirvan para el package.use.

Saludos

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *Pep wrote:*   

> Instala mplayer o xine, creo que es la mejor solución. Ejemplo de USE a utilizar con MPlayer:
> 
> ```
> [ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070622-r1  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib alsa cdparanoia dts dv dvd dvdnav gif gtk iconv jpeg mad mmx mmxext mp2 mp3 opengl png quicktime samba sdl sse theora truetype unicode vidix vorbis win32codecs xv xvid (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dvb -enca -encode -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -ipv6 -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -musepack -nas -openal -oss -pnm -radio -rar -real -rtc -speex -srt -sse2 -ssse3 -svga -tga -tivo -v4l -v4l2 -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 7,662 kB 
> 
> ...

 

¡¡¡ Gracias !!!... Tenía pensado "emerger" también Mplayer... Lo probaré con tus "USES"  recomendadas y os comento el resultado...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> La verdad es que no entiendo mucho de Gnome y no te sabría ayudar con el sonido (¿has mirado de no tenerlo bajado?) 
> 
> En cuanto a grabar cd y dvd, k3b es un excelente programa, si no eres de esos puristas a los que les da yuyu usar programas KDE en Gnome y viceversa.

 

¡ Gracias Cereza !:   :Very Happy: 

He usado k3b en el pasado con muy buenos resultados y estoy muy contento con su funcionamiento y fiabilidad... pero es una aplicación  kde/qt... 

Para lo que hago en estos momentos con la grabadora, ya tengo suficiente con la opción de grabar CD/DVDs de Gnome/Nautilus... (todo y que ya había pensado en instalar k3b).

En cierta manera es un problema mío... es que no me gustan las cosas a medias  :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *Yoshi Assim wrote:*   

>  *Cereza wrote:*   La verdad es que no entiendo mucho de Gnome y no te sabría ayudar con el sonido (¿has mirado de no tenerlo bajado?) 
> 
> En cuanto a grabar cd y dvd, k3b es un excelente programa, si no eres de esos puristas a los que les da yuyu usar programas KDE en Gnome y viceversa. 
> 
> ¡ Gracias Cereza !:  
> ...

 

Paradójico. Si eres del club de los que solo usan un toolkit de entre los dos grandes (gtk y qt) solo podrás usar la mitad de las aplicaciones  :Wink: 

Todo es según se mire.

----------

## ekz

Yo para gtk uso brasero, tiene una sencilla interfaz y es muy completo. Pero si necesito algo que este no pueda, está k3b esperando para salir.

Con tal de no usar nero   :Wink:  

EDIT: Yo para usar ESD en gnome/xfce, lo tengo desabilitado como servicio (no esta en ningun runlevel) y en las preferencias de sonido gnome, todo lo que diga reproducción asociado con ESD, en la 2da pestaña, la primera checkbox activada (Activar mezcla por ESD)

SAludos

----------

## Yoshi Assim

```

...

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -ipv6 -fortran -arts -kde branded X alsa midi gtk gnome hal howl avahi nptl nptlonly nls  unicode cjk exif gif jpeg jpeg2k tiff png svg wmf xpm mmx sse sse2 cddb cdinstall cdr cdparanoia dv dvb dvd dvdr esd encode ffmpeg matroska flac aac a52 mp3 ogg vorbis xvid theora quicktime x264 win32codecs gstreamer mplayer xine gphoto ieee1394 pcmcia pda pdf samba cups truetype usb v4l vcd wifi acpi xscreensaver xv zlib"

...

```

¡ Hola a todos (de nuevo) !:

He modificado mi fichero /etc/make.conf y he cambiado la configuración USE por la indicada arriba. Creo que esto servirá para añadir el soporte que me falta en las aplicaciones que uso. Ahora la situación ha cambiado:

```

gentoo ~ # emerge -vpuD --newuse world

...

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/control-center-2.18.1 [2.16.3] USE="alsa esd%* hal -debug -eds" 2,100 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.18.2  USE="-debug" 352 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.18.2-r1 [2.16.2-r1] USE="pam -debug -doc -opengl -xinerama" 1,976 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.18.0-r2 [2.16.2-r1] USE="acpi* gnome%* gstreamer* hal -apm -debug -doc% -ipv6" 6,967 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-2.18.2-r1 [2.16.3] USE="cdr* cups dvdr* mono%* -accessibility -ldap (-hal%*)" 0 kB 

[blocks B     ] <gnome-base/control-center-2.17.0 (is blocking gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.18.2)

Total: 140 packages (84 upgrades, 35 new, 2 in new slots, 19 reinstalls, 1 block), Size of downloads: 209,816 kB

gentoo ~ #

```

Ahora tengo instalado Gnome 2.16.3 y cuando deseo actualizar mi sistema para que use las nuevas USE, portage desea actualizar a la version 2.18.2 y ahora  el paquete gnome-base/control-center-2.17.0 me bloquea gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.18.2...   :Shocked: 

Buscando por los foros encontré un post en inglés con el mismo problema y le recomienda que emerga "manualmente" el gnome-base/control-center... Pero a mi no me deja hacerlo   :Sad: 

¿Alguna sugerencia ?

----------

## i92guboj

 *Yoshi Assim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Ni te dejará, porque <gnome-base/control-center-2.17.0 lo está bloqueando. Desinstala dicho paquete con "emerge -C control-center", no te preocupes, una versión más avanzada será instalada más tarde. Luego podrás completar el emerge world con éxito.

----------

## Soul Lost

 *Yoshi Assim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> He usado k3b en el pasado con muy buenos resultados y estoy muy contento con su funcionamiento y fiabilidad... pero es una aplicación  kde/qt... 
> 
> 

 

Usa gnomebaker  :Smile:  (muy parecido a k3b)

Para el sonido con gnome con que configures alsa, con eso me lo autodetecta (eso se, tuve que cambiar de control de sonido a PCM y no MASTER). Si te sirven algunas uses:

```
soullost@UnderHouse /home/gekko/public_html $ equery u mplayer

[ Searching for packages matching mplayer... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070622-r1 ]

 U I

 - - 3dnow               : Adds support for 3dnow multimedia processor instructions

 - - 3dnowext            : Enables 3dnow extensions in mplayer

 - - X                   : Adds support for X11

 + + a52                 : Enables support for decoding ATSC A/52 streams used in DVD

 + + aac                 : Enables support for MPEG-4 AAC Audio

 + + aalib               : Adds support for media-libs/aalib (ASCII-Graphics Library)

 + + alsa                : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 - - altivec             : Adds support for optimizations for G4 and G5/ppc970 processors

 - - amrnb               : Enables Adaptive Multi-Rate Audio support (Narrow Band)

 - - amrwb               : Enables Adaptive Multi-Rate Audio support (Wide Band)

 - - arts                : Adds support for aRts: the KDE sound daemon

 - - bidi                : Enables bidirectional language support

 - - bindist             : Flag to enable or disable options for prebuilt (GRP)  packages (eg. due to licensing issues)

 - - bl                  : Enables Blinkenlights support in mplayer

 - - cddb                : Access cddb servers to retrieve and submit information about compact disks

 - - cdparanoia          : Enables cdparanoia (audio CD ripper) support

 - - cpudetection        : Enables runtime cpudetection

 - - custom-cflags       : Enables custom cflags (not supported)

 - - debug               : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml .

 + + dga                 : Adds DGA Support (Xfree86) (DGA=Direct Graphic Access)

 + + directfb            : Adds support for DirectFB layer (library for FB devices)

 - - doc                 : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - dts                 : Enables libdts (DTS Coherent Acoustics decoder) support

 + + dv                  : Enables support for a codec used by many camcorders

 + + dvb                 : Adds support for DVB (Digital Video Broadcasting)

 + + dvd                 : Adds support for DVDs

 - - dvdnav              : DVD menu navigation support (not supported)

 - - enca                : Enables support for charset discovery and conversion

 + + encode              : Adds support for encoding of audio or video files

 + + esd                 : Adds support for media-sound/esound (Enlightened Sound Daemon)

 + + fbcon               : Adds framebuffer support for the console, via the kernel

 - - ftp                 : Adds FTP (File Transfer Protocol) support

 - - ggi                 : Adds support for media-libs/libggi (non-X video api/drivers)

 + + gif                 : Adds GIF image support

 + + gtk                 : Adds support for x11-libs/gtk+ (The GIMP Toolkit)

 + + iconv               : Enable support for the iconv character set conversion library

 + + ipv6                : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - ivtv                : Enable IVTV TV-Out video output

 - - jack                : Adds support for the JACK Audio Connection Kit

 - - joystick            : Add support for joysticks in all packages

 + + jpeg                : Adds JPEG image support

 - - libcaca             : Add support for colored ASCII-art graphics

 - - lirc                : Adds support for lirc (Linux's Infra-Red Remote Control)

 + + live                : Enables live.com streaming media support

 - - livecd              : !!internal use only!! DO NOT SET THIS FLAG YOURSELF!, used during livecd building.

 - - lzo                 : Enables support for lzo compression

 + + mad                 : Adds support for mad (high-quality mp3 decoder library and cli frontend)

 - - md5sum              : Enables md5sum video output

 - - mmx                 : Adds support for optimizations for Pentium MMX and Athlon class processors

 - - mmxext              : Enables mmx2 support

 - - mp2                 : Enables support for twolame, an MP2 audio library

 + + mp3                 : Add support for reading mp3 files

 - - musepack            : Enable support for the musepack audio codec

 - - nas                 : Adds support for network audio sound

 - - openal              : Adds support for the Open Audio Library

 + + opengl              : Adds support for OpenGL (3D graphics)

 + + oss                 : Adds support for OSS (Open Sound System)

 + + png                 : Adds support for libpng (PNG images)

 - - pnm                 : Add PNM video output option, to create PPM/PGM/PGMYUV images

 + + quicktime           : Adds support for OpenQuickTime

 - - radio               : Enable V4L2 radio interface and support

 - - rar                 : Enable Unique RAR File Library

 + + real                : Adds real video support

 - - rtc                 : Enables usage of the linux real time clock.  The alternative is software emulation of rtc

 + + samba               : Adds support for SAMBA (Windows File and Printer sharing)

 + + sdl                 : Adds support for Simple Direct Layer (media library)

 - - speex               : Adds support for the speex audio codec

 - - srt                 : Internal SRT/SSA/ASS (SubRip / SubStation Alpha) subtitle support

 - - sse                 : fast floating point optimization for PentiumIII+ class chips

 + + sse2                : faster floating point optimization for SSE2 capable chips

 - - ssse3               : faster floating point optimization for SSSE3 capable chips (Intel Core 2 and later chips)

 + + svga                : Adds support for SVGAlib (graphics library)

 - - tga                 : Enables Targa video output

 + + theora              : Adds support for the Theora Video Compression Codec

 - - tivo                : Enables TiVo vstream client support

 + + truetype            : Adds support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 + + unicode             : Adds support for Unicode

 + + v4l                 : Enables video4linux support

 + + v4l2                : Enables video4linux2 support

 - - video_cards_mga     : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_s3virge : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_tdfx    : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_vesa    : <unknown>

 - - vidix               : Support for vidix video output

 + + vorbis              : Adds support for the OggVorbis audio codec

 + + win32codecs         : use win32codecs package for dll avi decoding support (wmv and what not)

 - - x264                : Enable h264 encoding using x264

 - - xanim               : Enables support for xanim based codecs

 - - xinerama            : Add support for the xinerama X11 extension, which allows you to stretch your display across multiple monitors

 + + xv                  : Adds in optional support for the Xvideo extension (an X API for video playback)

 + + xvid                : Adds support for xvid.org's open-source mpeg-4 codec

 - - xvmc                : Enables X-Video Motion Compensation support

 - - zoran               : Enables ZR360[56]7/ZR36060 video output

soullost@UnderHouse /home/gekko/public_html $ equery u totem

[ Searching for packages matching totem... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for media-video/totem-2.18.2 ]

 U I

 + + a52       : Enables support for decoding ATSC A/52 streams used in DVD

 + + debug     : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml .

 + + dvd       : Adds support for DVDs

 + + ffmpeg    : Enable ffmpeg support

 + + flac      : Adds support for the flac audio codec

 + + gnome     : Adds GNOME support

 + + hal       : Enable Hardware Abstraction Layer (HAL) support

 - - lirc      : Adds support for lirc (Linux's Infra-Red Remote Control)

 + + mad       : Adds support for mad (high-quality mp3 decoder library and cli frontend)

 + + mpeg      : Adds libmpeg3 support to various packages.

 - - nsplugin  : Builds plugins for Netscape compatible browsers

 + + nvtv      : Support for nvtv to use tv in on nvidia cards

 + + ogg       : Adds support for the Ogg container format (commonly used by Vorbis, Theora and flac)

 + + seamonkey : Adds support for the Seamonkey web-browser

 + + theora    : Adds support for the Theora Video Compression Codec

 + + vorbis    : Adds support for the OggVorbis audio codec

 - - xulrunner : Build native browser integration against xulrunner instead of firefox or seamonkey.

 + + xv        : Adds in optional support for the Xvideo extension (an X API for video playback)

soullost@UnderHouse /home/gekko/public_html $ equery u mplayerplug-in

[ Searching for packages matching mplayerplug-in... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45 ]

 U I

 + + divx          : Divx Playback Support

 + + gmedia        : Google Media Playback Support

 + + gtk           : Adds support for x11-libs/gtk+ (The GIMP Toolkit)

 - - linguas_da    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_de    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_en_US : <unknown>

 + + linguas_es    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_fr    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_hu    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_it    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_ja    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_ko    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_nb    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_nl    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_pl    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_pt_BR : <unknown>

 - - linguas_ru    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_se    : <unknown>

 - - linguas_zh_CN : <unknown>

 - - mplayer-bin   : Use binary mplayer for 32 bit codecs on amd64

 + + nls           : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 + + quicktime     : Adds support for OpenQuickTime

 + + realmedia     : Real Media Playback Support

 + + wmp           : Windows Media Playback Support

```

----------

## Yoshi Assim

```

...

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -ipv6 -fortran -arts -kde branded X alsa midi gtk gnome hal howl avahi nptl nptlonly nls  unicode cjk exif gif jpeg jpeg2k tiff png svg wmf xpm mmx sse sse2 cddb cdinstall cdr cdparanoia dv dvb dvd dvdr esd encode ffmpeg matroska flac aac a52 mp3 ogg vorbis xvid theora quicktime x264 win32codecs gstreamer mplayer xine gphoto ieee1394 pcmcia pda pdf samba cups truetype usb v4l vcd wifi acpi xscreensaver xv zlib firefox"

...

```

¡ Hola de nuevo !   :Smile: 

Con estas USE definidas en /etc/make.conf he hecho un

```
emerge -vuD --newuse world
```

Después de pelearme con varios errores    :Sad:   en paquetes que he podido ir solucionando (unas veces porque requerían emerger algún paquete con unas USE determinadas, otras veces la solución no era tan evidente y he encontrado la solución buscando en los Foros), he conseguido tener un sistema con Gnome 2.18.2 instalado y funcionando...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

También hice:

```
emerge libtool

...

etc-update

...

perl-cleaner all

...

python-updater

...

revdep-rebuild -X   (un par de veces...)
```

Ahora lo voy a probar en profundidad... Y os comento cómo ha quedado el resultado...   :Very Happy: 

¡¡¡ Ciao !!!...  ¡¡¡ Hasta pronto !!!...   :Smile: 

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *Soul Lost wrote:*   

>  *Yoshi Assim wrote:*   
> 
> He usado k3b en el pasado con muy buenos resultados y estoy muy contento con su funcionamiento y fiabilidad... pero es una aplicación  kde/qt... 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Hola Soul Lost!:

Gracias por tu ayuda y sugerencias...   :Smile:   Ahora voy a testear mi reciente instalación de Gnome 2.18.2 y haré todas las comprobaciones (exhaustivas) que pueda...

Tomo nota de tus sugerencias... ¡Te digo algo en breve!   :Smile: 

¡Hasta pronto!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *Yoshi Assim wrote:*   

>  *Soul Lost wrote:*    *Yoshi Assim wrote:*   
> 
> He usado k3b en el pasado con muy buenos resultados y estoy muy contento con su funcionamiento y fiabilidad... pero es una aplicación  kde/qt... 
> 
>  
> ...

 

¡Hola! (otra vez):

Bueno... Después de mucho trabajo... parece que funciona mas o menos bien... De momento he notado las siguientes anomalías:

-Sin sonido en Totem (tengo instalado Mplayer y funciona OK  :Very Happy:  ).

```
gentoo ~ # emerge -pv totem

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/totem-2.18.2  USE="a52 dvd ffmpeg flac gnome hal ogg theora vorbis xv -debug -lirc -mad -mpeg -nsplugin -nvtv -seamonkey -xulrunner" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

gentoo ~ # 

```

-Al abrir las propiedades del Extractor de Música SoundJuicer, en Propiedades, puedo cambiar el formato de salida, pero no funciona bien (no funciona) el editor del perfiles   :Sad:  .

```

gentoo ~ # emerge -pv sound-juicer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/sound-juicer-2.16.4  USE="flac ogg -debug" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

gentoo ~ # 

```

Veo que Sound Juicer es una versión 2.16.4... ¿Es correcto así?

... Ahora es muy tarde, estoy muy cansado... y mañana será otro día y comprobaré más cosas..

¡ Grácias compañeros!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yoshi Assim

Hola Soul Lost!:

Estoy comparando mis "USE" con las tuyas... ¿Podrías postear un equery u sound-juicer, por favor?

...es que no puedo Ripear CDs en mp3 en este programa...

...o conoces algún programa en gtk sencillo para "ripear" CDs...

¡Grácias!

----------

## ekz

Para ripear en mp3 necesitas "crear un perfil" con las características que necesitas, ya que no lo trae por defecto (al ser un codec propietario imagino).

busca "mp3 sound juicer" en google  :Wink: 

Creo que totem necesita algunos paquetes extra para añadir soporte, los plugins media-plugins/gst-plugins-* aunque te aseguro que pronto lo encontraras que totem es demasiado limitado:)

Saludos!

----------

## Howlett

Yo suelo ripear siempre en flac con el sound-juicer, la calidad es siempre mejor que mp3. Luego si necesito escuchar los ficheros de música en algún reproductor que sólo soporte mp3 paso esos ficheros flac por un sencillo script que me los convierta a mp3 gracias a lame.

El totem nunca lo uso. Siempre uso mplayer o, si el archivo me da muchos problemas, pruebo VLC.

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Para ripear en mp3 necesitas "crear un perfil" con las características que necesitas, ya que no lo trae por defecto (al ser un codec propietario imagino).
> 
> busca "mp3 sound juicer" en google 
> 
> Creo que totem necesita algunos paquetes extra para añadir soporte, los plugins media-plugins/gst-plugins-* aunque te aseguro que pronto lo encontraras que totem es demasiado limitado:)
> ...

 

¡Hola!...  Tengo instalado todo lo necesario para que Sound Juicer funcione OK... pero no lo hace...   :Sad:   He visitado  la web del proyecto pero no hay información, ni FAQs, ni nada...   :Shocked: 

Por otra parte... ya he conseguido que totem funcione OK...    :Very Happy:   Tuve que re-emerger con nuevas USE. Modifiqué el archivo /etc/portage/package.use así y añadí soporte para MPlayer:

```

...

media-video/totem a52 dvd ffmpeg flac gnome hal ogg theora vorbis xv -debug lirc mad mpeg nsplugin -nvtv -seamonkey -xulrunner

...

media-video/mplayer a52 aac alsa cddb cdparanoia dv dvb dvd encode esd gif gtk iconv jpeg mmx mp3 png quicktime samba sse sse2 theora truetype unicode v4l vorbis win32codecs x264 xv xvid aalib amrnb amrwb -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug dga directfb -doc dts dvdnav enca fbcon ftp -ggi ipv6 -ivtv jack joystick libcaca lirc live -livecd lzo mad md5sum mmxext mp2 musepack nas openal opengl oss pnm radio rar real rtc sdl speex srt -ssse3 svga tga tivo v4l2 vidix xanim -xinerama xvmc

...

net-www/mplayerplug-in gtk quicktime divx gmedia -mplayer-bin realmedia wmp

```

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *Howlett wrote:*   

> Yo suelo ripear siempre en flac con el sound-juicer, la calidad es siempre mejor que mp3. Luego si necesito escuchar los ficheros de música en algún reproductor que sólo soporte mp3 paso esos ficheros flac por un sencillo script que me los convierta a mp3 gracias a lame.
> 
> El totem nunca lo uso. Siempre uso mplayer o, si el archivo me da muchos problemas, pruebo VLC.

 

¡ Grácias por tu aportación !... De momento creo que tengo bastante con Mplayer/Totem... pero añadiré VLC más adelante (por si las moscas)...   :Smile: 

----------

## Howlett

 *Yoshi Assim wrote:*   

>  *Howlett wrote:*   Yo suelo ripear siempre en flac con el sound-juicer, la calidad es siempre mejor que mp3. Luego si necesito escuchar los ficheros de música en algún reproductor que sólo soporte mp3 paso esos ficheros flac por un sencillo script que me los convierta a mp3 gracias a lame.
> 
> El totem nunca lo uso. Siempre uso mplayer o, si el archivo me da muchos problemas, pruebo VLC. 
> 
> ¡ Grácias por tu aportación !... De momento creo que tengo bastante con Mplayer/Totem... pero añadiré VLC más adelante (por si las moscas)...  

 

Cuando lo instales acuérdate de habilitar la USE wxwindows, para tener una GUI.

----------

## Yoshi Assim

¡ Hola a todos!   :Very Happy: 

Voy a cerrar este hilo   :Very Happy:   porque el objetivo de éste era conseguir soporte multimedia en Gnome que no tenía después de "emerger-lo"... Las carencias eran debidas a unas USE incompletas (la mayor parte de las veces).

Han aparecido "pequeños inconvenientes" que no tenien relación directa con el objetivo de este hilo y que si no puedo solucionar yo sólo   :Sad:  , ya os pediré ayuda y consejo a través del Foro...   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Quiero agradeceros, de todo corazón, a todos los que habéis colaborado y dedicado un poquito de vuestro tiempo, vuestra atención, tiempo y esfuerzo... ¡¡¡ grácias !!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

